# Broke Down and Now have Two Bucks for Sprite



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

UGH!! So I went looking for a buck to breed to sprite. I cannot breed my Boer to her and she was given to us because the kids just had to have a Nigerian. So I found one and the lady did not want them to be separated(Full Brothers) that I payed for one and got two. Not bad. She also said they have Champion bloodlines and we are getting them papered. She will be here in a few days to tattoo them. So here are the boys. Harley is the big one(the first four pictures) and Thor is the smaller one with Blue Merl markings on his chest. Sprite loves them both. She will not be bred this year. She is still too small. And a updated picture of Sprite.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice boy. Congrats. I'm buck shopping as we speak!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

We are thinking about using one as an outside breeder. Just as long as does are clean than we might go for it. We are still talking about it. Not set in stone. They are funny to be around. They are very pushy with each other and with Mosa's buckling. Funny at feeding time. They all want the first pile of hay and the first pile of grain.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh I sure like them, what a handsome pair! It's kinda cool how you came up with the idea of letting one do outside coverage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I am hoping it will work. If not than it wasn't meant to be. I am getting excited about breeding them. I thought about breeding Harley to my Full Nubian this time around. Since she had a difficult first kidding, I thought maybe it would be a good idea to give her something smaller and have a better experience with it. Hopefully we wont have to pull a kid with his head growing backwards. Sure would be nice on me anyway.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, they are both stunning! Very handsome!! I especially love Harley.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Harley is my boy. Thor really is just a bonus. My daughter really likes him. He seems to be more advanced at teasing the Harley. Who knows what will happen.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

yea I like Harley as well


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Very cool, congrats!


----------

